# How often do I clean my 10 gallon freshwater tank? I have 12 fish.



## CSFishtank546

I don't know how often to change the water in my 10 gallon tank. I only have 12 fish but everyone says something different! :-?


----------



## aunt kymmie

I do weekly water changes on all my tanks. What type of fish are you keeping??


----------



## CSFishtank546

8 neon tetras, 3 cherry barbs, 1 sterbai cory


----------



## JMILLER

I do a water change at least once a week, sometimes twice.


----------



## Angel079

Weekly to latest by-weekly if you have a well planted tank.

On a side note I'd like to point out the stock you have there is not exactly ideal being the calm tetras vs the super hyper active barbs (which the barb's really should be house in larger groups and a larger tank that offers more swim room for them) and the stand alone Cory really is not good at all these fish need to live in group, you really may want to consider returning this one to your LFS.


----------



## CSFishtank546

I have only fake plants. The lone cory is not my fault; he was the last one. Thanks for the advice anyway.


----------



## Angel079

You'd really help your fish and the water quality if you could spare a few bucks and add a few bunches of maybe stem plants down the Rd.


----------



## CSFishtank546

Don't plants take a lot of effort? That is what I heard.


----------



## Angel079

Uhm - NOP. Ass you'd need is water and a semi decent light; plant them, love them done  Look at my tanks here with all I gotten if plants was a lot of work do you honestly think I'd have these tank - NOP 
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/postBitTanks.php?userid=1029


----------



## CSFishtank546

Semi-decent lol. Thanks a lot!


----------



## JMILLER

Read this:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/aquarium-plants/i-need-help-planning-first-planted-37865/

I've just started my first planted tank in a 10 gallon. It will give you an idea just how easy it is.


----------



## Angel079

What I meant by that comment was any florescent tube, cfl screw ins, normal screw in light bulb that is somewhere's around 5-6500 kelvin rated will do just perfectly fine for live plants. And then that's really all you need for live plants: Lights; Fish (for the co2) and uhm obviously water


----------



## poolman84

I'm new to the hobby and I started my ten gallon in January. I have regular aquarium gravel and my plants are doing nicely. Just picked up a comprehensive fert and they are doing even better. I know I'm a rook but lots of live plants are the way to go. They are easy and they keep your water nice. I still change my water every week about 30%, and clean the front glass. But get plants man... seriously.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

